# 6th Muay Thai Vs Sanda (Dec 19, 2009)



## XingyiMax (Dec 25, 2009)

The 6th Thailand Vs China (Muay Thai Vs Sanda) 

20091219 6th Muay Thai Vs Sanda Part 01
20091219 6th Muay Thai Vs Sanda Part 02
20091219 6th Muay Thai Vs Sanda Part 03
20091219 6th Muay Thai Vs Sanda Part 04
20091219 6th Muay Thai Vs Sanda Part 05


----------



## Tensei85 (Jan 3, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks for posting these,


----------



## XingyiMax (Jan 4, 2010)

If you do a search online, you may notice the actual topic should read as follows:

Unknown Muay Thai Fighters Vs Top Ranked Sanda Fighters

The China fight promoter has make big $$$ over these "big" events.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 5, 2010)

XingyiMax said:


> If you do a search online, you may notice the actual topic should read as follows:
> 
> Unknown Muay Thai Fighters Vs Top Ranked Sanda Fighters
> 
> The China fight promoter has make big $$$ over these "big" events.


 
I was wondering about that. I watched the PRC Police vs USA Police in Sanda on YouTube and I have seen the Muay Thai vs Sanda before and I was wondering if someone was making a whole lot of cash (Yuan) off of that


----------



## XingyiMax (Jan 6, 2010)

These China promoters have done similar events, such as Russia Vs China.

For the build-up towards this particular events, these Thailand fighters publicly challenged a lot of well-known traditional martial arts including Shaolin Limited (Shaolin Temple, it will soon be listed in the China stock market), guess what, the ending being those sanda figthers saved the day and became heroes.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 6, 2010)

XingyiMax said:


> These China promoters have done similar events, such as Russia Vs China.
> 
> For the build-up towards this particular events, these Thailand fighters publicly challenged a lot of well-known traditional martial arts including Shaolin Limited (Shaolin Temple, it will soon be listed in the China stock market), guess what, the ending being those sanda figthers saved the day and became heroes.


 
Now things make sense with the Muay Thai Challenge.

And I am not surprised at all to hear about Shaolin


----------

